# Umbau Woom 4



## frittenpaule (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns steht mal wieder Veränderung an. Junior fährt derzeit bei ca 122cm ein Woom 4 (hat relativ kurze Beine) und ist eigentlich auch ganz happy damit. Da inzwischen auch immer wieder Trails anstehen, wollten wir ihm zum Geburtstag nun ein Woom 5 Off schenken (Auf den Wooms fühlte er sich bei allen bisherigen Probefahrten immer am wohlsten). Aktuell komme ich ein bisschen ins Grübeln, da das 5er schon noch sehr groß für ihn ist (angegeben ab 128cm Größe). Daher ist die Überlegung, ob wir sein jetziges Woom 4 geländetauglicher machen sollen. Mir schweben da potentiell dickere Reifen, anderer Vorbau, Bremsen und eventuell andere Gabel vor (eventuell auch noch triggerschaltung statt Gripshift, Federgabel macht vermutlich keinen Sinn?). Sehr ihr hier Potential für, oder ist das Vorhaben völlig Banane? Das für diesen Geburtstag gesparte Geld würde ich in mehrere Wochenend-Biketrips inkl. Camping mit ihm investieren und dann Richtung Weihnachten in die nächste Größe investieren. 

Danke vorab für die Tipps.

gruß Paul


----------



## I_am_X (27. Mai 2020)

Trigger statt Gripshift habe ich für meine Mädels auch gemacht, die mochten den "dicken" Griff nicht. Gut inverstierte 12Eurofuffzich:

Klick mir!

/Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (27. Mai 2020)

Reifen sollten ja auch kein Problem sein. Was erhofftst du dir aus einem anderen Vorbau? Bei den Bremsen gibts nicht viele Möglichkeiten. HS33?


----------



## frittenpaule (28. Mai 2020)

HS33 sind eine gute Idee. Hat das jemand schon gemacht bei nem Kinderbike? Kommen die Kids mit den Hebeln zurecht? Bis zu welcher Reifengröße wäre da machbar?
Auf den Vorbau bin ich gekommen, da ich mir den Vergleich zum Woom 4 Off angesehen habe. Das hat soweit ich sehe eine etwas längere Gabel in Verbindung mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (https://einerschreitimmer.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/IMG_1276Edited.jpg), oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Raininho13 (28. Mai 2020)

Die Hebel die ich bis jetzt verbaut habe gehen weiter zum Lenker als manche original verbaute V-Brake-Hebel. 

Vorbau kannst du ja ausmessen. Der vom off kostet als Ersatzteil knapp € 40.


----------



## frittenpaule (28. Mai 2020)

Die passende Gabel gibts aber vermutlich nicht als Ersatzteil oder?


----------



## Raininho13 (28. Mai 2020)

Gibt es sicher. Ich denke aber, dass die Gabel vom off zu hoch für das normale baut.


----------



## Bikelovers (29. Mai 2020)

Wir haben hier ein normales Woom4 (fährt das Töchterchen) und das WoomOff4, (Sohnemann). 
Wir waren mit beiden Bikes und zwei fünfjährigen Jungs biken und konnten erstaunlicherweise keinen Unterschied im Handling feststellen (ich ärgere mich schon ein wenig über das viele Geld fürs Off). 

Daher übertreibe es nicht mit dem Tuning. 
Gabel oder Vorbau austauschen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## frittenpaule (29. Mai 2020)

Danke @Bikelovers  Dann belasse ich es im ersten Schritt bei den großen Reifen und eventuell den hs33.  Sind die Felgen denn identisch von der Breite? Passen die Reifen überhaupt unter die Gabel?


----------



## Bikelovers (29. Mai 2020)

Nein, du bekommst ins normale Woom sowieso nicht so breite Reifen wie ins WoomOff rein wegen der Gabel und Felgenbremse. 
Bei 1.9 ist, glaube ich, Schluss. 

Bieten sich BlackJack oder LittleJoe an!


----------



## frittenpaule (30. Juli 2020)

Also, die 1.9er hatten übrigens locker gepasst. Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die Rocket Ron vom Off sogar auch passen würden. Aber da kann ich mich täsuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (31. Juli 2020)

Kauft doch einfach was anderes als ein woom 5, das hat ne scheis Geometrie.
Das BMC Blast, grand Canyon oder ein vernünftiges kubikes würden alle locker passen, die gingen bei uns schon mit 113cm (Canyon/ kubikes) oder 115cm (BMC)


----------



## cito (3. September 2020)

Rocket Ron mit 2.25 und Little Joe mit 2.0 passen beide nicht ohne die Schutzblechaufnahme wegzufeilen.


----------



## frittenpaule (3. September 2020)

Danke für die Info. Wir fahren jetzt noch den 1.9er bis Weihnachten und werden dann vermutlich ein BMC Blast anschaffen, das scheint ja ganz brauchbar zu sein


----------



## cito (3. September 2020)

Welcher Reifen ist das genau, der 1.9er?


----------



## frittenpaule (3. September 2020)

Habe den Blackjack gekauft. Habe das Paar bei Ebay für 18,95 gefunden.


----------



## euro910 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Kauft doch einfach was anderes als ein woom 5, das hat ne scheis Geometrie.



auf welches beziehst du dich , normal oder off
und kannst du mir (Laie) erklären was daran für die Kids nicht passend ist ?

Danke und Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (14. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> auf welches beziehst du dich , normal oder off
> und kannst du mir (Laie) erklären was daran für die Kids nicht passend ist ?
> 
> Danke und Gruss
> Stefan


Haben nur das Off getestet, da war die minimale Sitzhöhe deutlich höher als bei pyro, BMC, kubikes etc. D.h. im Sinne des 29' Prinzips mussten die Kinder bestimmt 5cm mehr Schrittlänge haben, um sicher drauf fahren zu können.


----------



## euro910 (14. Oktober 2020)

OK, ja mein Patenkind hat mit knapp 9 Jahren , 61er Schrittlänge und etwas über 1,30m  mit unterster Sattelstelle gerade so drauf gepasst, fand die Angaben von woom da etwas optimistisch  

Weil sonst von der Fahrbarkeit find ich die Geo schon gut, zumindest so vom zuschauen und Feedback


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Oktober 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> OK, ja mein Patenkind hat mit knapp 9 Jahren , 61er Schrittlänge und etwas über 1,30m  mit unterster Sattelstelle gerade so drauf gepasst, fand die Angaben von woom da etwas optimistisch
> 
> Weil sonst von der Fahrbarkeit find ich die Geo schon gut, zumindest so vom zuschauen und Feedback



Naja, das finde ich aber eher bei deinem Patenkind etwas merkwürdig. Worauf beziehst du das gerade so - beide Füße auf dem Boden?
Meine Tochter hat heute eine Probefahrt mit dem WoomOff5 gemacht mit 1,22m und ca. 57 cm Schrittlänge.
Sie konnte problemlos anfahren, wenden und bremsen 🤔


----------



## Bikelovers (14. Oktober 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Haben nur das Off getestet, da war die minimale Sitzhöhe deutlich höher als bei pyro, BMC, kubikes etc. D.h. im Sinne des 29' Prinzips mussten die Kinder bestimmt 5cm mehr Schrittlänge haben, um sicher drauf fahren zu können.



Das liegt daran, dass Woom das 29er-Prinzp nicht kennt.
Ich habe dort direkt mal angefragt, warum sie bei der Geometrie nicht das 29er-Prinzip anwenden.
Antwort war, das 29-Zoll-Räder bei Kindern keinen Sinn machen. 🙈

Von dem Punkt mal abgesehen sind wir aber begeistert vom WoomOff.😁


----------



## joglo (15. Oktober 2020)

Woom sind halt schon immer mehr BMX-style als 29er-Prinzip, finde ich persönlich für kleinere Kinder auch voll OK, man darf halt die Bikes nicht nur nach Laufradgröße vergleichen.

Bei größeren Kindern oder sportlichen Einsatz sind möglichst große Laufräder aber vorteilhaft.

Ich denke dass die Off Modelle aber auch verglichen zur normalen Serie hier schon etwas mehr in die Richtung 29er geht. Aber verglichen mit anderen, vorallem Vpace nie so extrem.


----------



## Bikelovers (15. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Woom sind halt schon immer mehr BMX-style als 29er-Prinzip, finde ich persönlich für kleinere Kinder auch voll OK, man darf halt die Bikes nicht nur nach Laufradgröße vergleichen.
> 
> Bei größeren Kindern oder sportlichen Einsatz sind möglichst große Laufräder aber vorteilhaft.
> 
> Ich denke dass die Off Modelle aber auch verglichen zur normalen Serie hier schon etwas mehr in die Richtung 29er geht. Aber verglichen mit anderen, vorallem Vpace nie so extrem.



Wir haben hier sowohl ein normales Woom4 und WoomOff4 im Einsatz - da ist nix mit 29er Prinzip beim Off.


----------



## euro910 (15. Oktober 2020)

ich bezog es tatsächlich auf mit beiden Beinen stehen können, davon sind wir mittlerweile etwas weg.
Hintergrund war der Einstieg ins Trails fahren (MTB Schule bei uns in der Gegend) und da war es am Anfang schon besser, etwas Sicherheit beim schnellen (ungewollten) Absteigen zu haben


----------



## talybont (19. März 2021)

frittenpaule schrieb:


> Habe den Blackjack gekauft. Habe das Paar bei Ebay für 18,95 gefunden.


letzte Woche: 6.95 € pro Stück bei bike 24


----------



## Saschispatz75 (5. Mai 2021)

Würde gerne beim Woom Off 4 eine Federgabel einbauen.
Habt Ihr einen Tipp was passen könnte?
Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

Saschispatz75 schrieb:


> Würde gerne beim Woom Off 4 eine Federgabel einbauen.
> Habt Ihr einen Tipp was passen könnte?
> Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.


Nichts, woom benutzt einen anderen Gabel Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabe26 (20. Februar 2022)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Trigger statt Gripshift habe ich für meine Mädels auch gemacht, die mochten den "dicken" Griff nicht. Gut inverstierte 12Eurofuffzich:
> 
> Klick mir!
> 
> /Björn


Hallo Björn / Community,
ich würde unser Woom4 auch gerne  auf den Trigger umrüsten. Nur finde ich irgendwie keine vernünftigen Griffe als Ersatz für den kurzen rechten Griff. Was habt ihr denn dann verbaut?

Danke und Gruß 
Thorsten


----------



## tjm_ (20. Februar 2022)

schwabe26 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn / Community,
> ich würde unser Woom4 auch gerne  auf den Trigger umrüsten. Nur finde ich irgendwie keine vernünftigen Griffe als Ersatz für den kurzen rechten Griff. Was habt ihr denn dann verbaut?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Thorsten


Der Sram x4 Trigger ist ziemlich schwergängig. Der Umbau ist einfach, aber hat sich bei uns deswegen nicht bewährt. Wir haben kurz darauf auf Zee 10x unbebaut, das war deutlich leichtgängiger. Ist aber natürlich auch mehr Aufwand und teurer. Die Schaltung wandert jetzt die nächsten Fahrräder mit durch, ist aktuell an einem Woom 5 verbaut.

Als Griff habe ich einfache Silikongriffe zum aufschieben genommen. Dünn, leicht, günstig. Ich glaube, von bike-components von deren Hausmarke. Die ließen sich sogar abziehen und erneut verbauen.

t.


----------



## Binem (20. Februar 2022)

schwabe26 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn / Community,
> ich würde unser Woom4 auch gerne  auf den Trigger umrüsten. Nur finde ich irgendwie keine vernünftigen Griffe als Ersatz für den kurzen rechten Griff. Was habt ihr denn dann verbaut?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Thorsten


wir haben den contec in blau verbaut





						Contec Sicherheitsgriff Happy Kid gru : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Contec Sicherheitsgriff Happy Kid gru : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------

